# My wife threw down the gauntlet, and offering a NICE PRIZE



## cyberflexx (Jan 19, 2010)

A few weeks before Christmas, I was teasing my wife about what she bought me for a gift. For a few days I kept picking at her and asking her friend what she got me. She said she had to go out of town to get my present since it was hard to find in my area. They drove 3 hours two different times to get it. Well, I kept picking at her and teasing her about this item and it was something she knew that I have wanted for 20 years and I knew that there was one located near where she was going...

She finally came out and said " If you want that then you are going to have to get back down to a normal size again " She said would be OK with me getting it. I asked her many times if she would keep up her end of the deal and she says she will...I asked her friend to find out if he was tricking me and he found out she was serious about it.

Well, I have started dieting on 12-21-09 and as of this morning I have lost 20lbs just by watching my calorie intake. I have another 50 or 60 lbs to go until I hit my goal. When I hit my plateau in weight lose by dieting, I am going to start doing some workouts with a Biggest Loser DVD that I purchased. I have alsdo been thinking about getting a membership to a gym, but I dont want people to laugh at the fat guy so I doubt I will do that..

Well on to the reward. She told me that I could go and buy a 1981 or 1982 DeLorean car. Ya know, like the BTTF car and Doc Brown? But mine wont have a flux capacitor or a Mr Fusion. I know where one is located with 2800 miles on it, and still has plastic on the seats and it's sitting at a dealership showroom about 2 hours from my home. I will see if I can snatch that one, IF i can hit my goal. One can also be purchased from https://www.Delorean.com which sells refurbished Deloreans and also can build a brand new 1982 Delorean from NOS parts that they have in the warehouse. I have been finding decent drivers with little or no work needed for around 25k to 29k, I have also found some cheaper that need work. If I find a considerably lower priced car, I more than likely will have the car transported to DMC in TX to have it gone over, and repairs made. I would eventually add a turbo to it and other performance mods since the car is lacking in power from what I have researched and read.

My wife says, any rabbit will go after a carrot, you just have to find the right carrot. For motivation, I found some of the new 2010 Delorean DMC-12 Hot Wheels car ( # 15-44 ) and I have 2 at my desk at work, one in the fridgerator to remind me not to snack or just look because I am bored. I also bought a 1:18 scale diecast model of the Delorean and I have a Delorean picture as the wallpaper on my Iphone

Hopefully I can pull my end of the deal. I have tried to diet in the past and always have trouble...

If anyone has any good low calorie recipes, 20 min home workout plans and other inspirational tips, please post them for me. 

Please wish me luck!


----------



## gunny146 (Jan 19, 2010)

I do three sets of maximum effort push-ups and three sets of maximum effort crunches every morning. When I say max effort, I mean to failure, rest and go again.


----------



## Brine (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow! I'll be rootin for ya Cyber and hope to see you driving it someday. Sounds like you're off to a good start.


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2010)

:shock:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 19, 2010)

gunny146 said:


> I do three sets of maximum effort push-ups and three sets of maximum effort crunches every morning. When I say max effort, I mean to failure, rest and go again.




I squat 365 for 8 reps.


BOOM


lol, thats the washed up powerlifter talking... I don't have what it takes to cut fat.. only to build muscle.. Guess its a good problem to have :wink:


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2010)

300 calories every 3 hours, 5-6 times per day. Eat what you want, don't go over 300. Works for me, down to 220.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jim said:


> 300 calories every 3 hours, *5-6 times per day*. Eat what you want, don't go over 300. Works for me, down to 220.



Thats key to any weightloss program... keep your metabolism steady throughout the day


----------



## cyberflexx (Jan 19, 2010)

Jim said:


> 300 calories every 3 hours, 5-6 times per day. Eat what you want, don't go over 300. Works for me, down to 220.




I may have to try that when what I am doing doesnt work anymore. My trouble is, it would be hard for me to do that while I am at work...


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2010)

And one day every 2-3 weeks, eat what you want and don't worry about counting calories. Just don't go super crazy. I find this "Shocks" the body and then you continue losing the poundage. Once back on track.


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 19, 2010)

There's nothing like being the fat guy at the gym. The eyecandy is incentive not to stop working out too soon, and you push yourself harder... or so I hear :mrgreen: 

At least that's at the one gym here. The other one, by work, just a bunch of heavy people sitting on machines.

BTW - what the tow rating with the turbo installed :LOL2:


----------



## cyberflexx (Jan 19, 2010)

I dont have room at the house for a workbench or anything and I never really have been the "sporty" type that goes and plays ball or just run forrest run for the fun of it.. I started gaining weight slowly about 10 years ago, always telling myself I have to do something about it but never did. I really wish I would have dieted with my wife after she had our 3rd child, it's hard to diet alone when your spouse doesnt need to. She has been very good to me so far, by helping me fix meals that are low calorie and cooking at home more instead of going out twice a week like we used to do. 

Since I had hip surgery a couple years ago due to avascular necrosis in my hips, I really need some type of low impact routine that I can do 20 min. a day before I go to bed. They say in a few more years, I may need hip replacements. I dont want to do anything rough that might hurt the joints or stress fracture a hip bone..


----------



## KMixson (Jan 19, 2010)

One way to lose weight is to get a pedal powered generator and plug your computer into it. lol


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 19, 2010)

cyberflexx said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > 300 calories every 3 hours, 5-6 times per day. Eat what you want, don't go over 300. Works for me, down to 220.
> ...




If I can pull it off in school, you can pull it off at work :wink: 


Its all about preparation. It takes some time the night before, but when you plan everything out, you're not left to guess how many calories are in X food. Look into a good casein protein powder. Most of them are pretty palatable, and provide you with a healthy snack thats ready to go anytime. Hardboiled eggs, sandwiches on healthy bread, and yogurt are good as well.


The main object is to try to get majority of your calories from protein, as opposed to carbs or fat. While I realize you're not trying to pack on muscle, eating quality protein ensures you're getting your calories from the right places.


Just make sure you never go hungry. Even if the meal is around 100 calories, it'll keep your metabolism going. Believe it or not, starving is the bast way to lose muscle and keep fat, because when your body goes into starvation mode it tries to hold onto fat because it doesnt know when your next meal will be (conserving energy). Sounds like a myth, but believe me, its not.


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> cyberflexx said:
> 
> 
> > Just make sure you never go hungry. Even if the meal is around 100 calories, it'll keep your metabolism going. Believe it or not, starving is the bast way to lose muscle and keep fat, because when your body goes into starvation mode it tries to hold onto fat because it doesnt know when your next meal will be (conserving energy). Sounds like a myth, but believe me, its not.



Agree! 

Burn the fat feed the muscle. Great PDF if anyone wants it.


----------



## Doug (Jan 19, 2010)

Cyber, 

Sounds like you have put some good reminders in front of you to stay focused. Keep us posted on your progress, we'll be your support group. Remember it didn't get that way overnight. So, Keep Charging.

Doug


----------



## Andy (Jan 19, 2010)

Good luck Cyber!! 
When you get the prize would you take me back to 1982?


----------



## cyberflexx (Jan 21, 2010)

OH yeah! I'm down another 4 pounds, 2 yesterday and 2 again this morning. I think I might have found my sweet spot on this diet and its really not that bad. This is what I have been doing. 

I been playing this diet as a game that I am going to beat myself at. Normally you take 10 to 15 min. to eat lunch, your body doesnt care what it tastes like, only your tongue, so If i can get the same ol salad everyday ( which Im getting burnt out on) past my taste buds for 10 to 15 min, ( stopping to drink in between bites ), my stomach will be satisfied, I wont feel hungry until later in the day. 

This was the meal plan that I used for the past 2 days to drop 4pounds

Morning: After 9am
Little Green Apple approx 100 Cals
33oz of water till lunch

Lunch around 12:30pm
Salad Mix ( half a bag ) approx 25 cals
2 organic Celery Sticks approx 40 cals
5 organic baby carrots approx 35 cals
Approx 6 TBS on Lite Kraft Italian approx 45 cals
33oz of water 10 cal flavor packet
and another 33oz of water until time to go home

Dinner: Around 7pm
Foot Long Subway Black Forrest Ham on Wheat 580 cals
Provolone Cheese approx 80 cals
Spicy Mustard approx 20 cals?
Lettuce, Cucumbers, Ban Peppers, Pickles, tons of black pepper
Diet Coke

No more eating before bed, just cold glasses of water

So I been having around 1000 calories per day and not really feeling hungry at all and for 2 days straight I have lost 2 pounds per day for a total of 4.

I wont be able to try this tonight to see if I get results for another day since my wife and I are going out by ourselves ( without the kids) to dinner. I plan on not eating much for lunch so I can eat small portion of what I want for dinner. I'll try to keep it around 1500 cals. This might help shock the matabolizm (sp?) to work harder and maybe burn a little more fat away...

Oh another thing I do is, since I have 3 kids, I go to the store about 3 times a week to get needed items. I go to Walmart and use it as my indoor walk track. I will make long detours through the deptments to give me more walk distance and when the shopping cart gets full, I will make a couple laps around the store while pushing the full load. This is just another game I play to win this war I am fighting. I think I am going to start taking walks in my neighborhood after work on days that are warmer no rain and no ice on the street. Suppose to be 50 on Saturday, I should go fishing, but.....I got goals to meet..

One more thing is we have chili, soup, spaghetti at home, I have cut my portions and when I want to go back for seconds, I make sure my 1st isnt totally gone and I dont get a full 2nd portion, only a half. This way my mind knows I had more, my brain thinks I am having more but I really am not. Sort of like smoke and mirror game with myself.

My wife tells me I am losing my personality to this diet and always talking about how many calories are in everything I eat and talking about the mind games that I play with myself to beat this. She is the one who turned me into the monster by offering up the Delorean for when I real my goal..

I think my progress is kick-ass so far. 

Please give me some feedback..........


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2010)

Just my .02

Your calories are too low and you will plateau. At that rate you are losing muscle along with some fat.

Don't weigh yourself too often. It will fluctuate and you will get discouraged(Water retention).

I applaud your effort man! :beer:


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2010)

I also have 3 kids and visit the stores 3 times per week. Walmart rules for kids snacks, ammo, and Toys! :LOL2:


----------



## russ010 (Jan 21, 2010)

Keep it up man!!! I'm rooting for ya! =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 21, 2010)

IMO, 1000 calories is pretty extreme regardless of your weight. While you're losing a lot of weight, as said before, some of it is muscle. While I realize its all about the scale, you might want to consider bumping it up a tad to avoid a lot of muscle loss.


(While I'm sure you're likely to ignore this post and say "if it aint broke don't fix it", keep this post in mind when you plateau. Upping your calories ironically boosts fat loss when you hit a sticking point, or find yourself losing motivation.)


Good luck and keep it up


----------



## cyberflexx (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks guys!.. When I hit my plataeu, I planned on doing Wii Fit, and the Biggest Loser DVD that I have. I have been taking the stairs at work and since my father has been in the hospital again, I been taking the stairs there as well. I am going to buy some weights but Walmart is always out of stock on the arm dumbells that I want. At work I am going to start doing leg lifts in my office and will get some leg weights for that. Right now my arthritis is aching from the wet and cold weather so it makes that difficult.

I dont want to loose muscle or anything and I am actually working with an ex co worker on going to the Y together. He is getting a promotion in Feb at his job and waiting for shift change to find out when he can go and I will try to go the same time. This guy did 800 cals a day and went to the Y 3 times a week and did the eliptical machine and in 3 months he lost alot of weight. He was the same size that I started out as and currently where I want to be.

Question, what is that stuff called Stacker 2 and will it help my loss or make me gain? Remember I have an I.T. job so I am not really all that active while working unless we are moving computers around or something, but thats rare..

Thanks again!!!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 21, 2010)

Theoretically it would help you lose weight, but I don't recommend it.

Fat burners and the like are often gimmicks. While there are some that really work (if you insist on using one, PM me and I can recommend something), I wouldn't use them if I were you. IMO, if you're not counting calories and macronutrients religiously, theres no point in spending money on any kind of weightloss supp. In addition to your lack of exercise, its not really worth while.

Take every effort to add exercise to your day. I'm a big fan on manipulating diet to lost fat, as opposed to doing cardio (mostly because I have running). Man was made to throw a rock at a rabbit, not chase it down :lol:. With that being said, being active really does help. At the most basic level, its all about eating less calories than you use at the end of the day.


----------



## cyberflexx (Jan 21, 2010)

OK thanks.. I dont really want to use that type of crap anyway to help me lose my poundage. 

Isnt it like 3500 cals burned to be a pound drop in weight. Sometimes when I look at food items and see something very small that is 100 calories. I think to myself, is this worth a mile of running to take the calories back off.. So then I decide to skip the 100 cal snack packs and things like that.


----------



## Monarkman (Jan 21, 2010)

I realize that the original post was in 2008 but speaking of DeLoreans....how about this one for motivation....


----------



## cyberflexx (Jan 21, 2010)

hahahahahaa. I've seen that beast before. He ruined the car. But.. he owns several D's and I think he made this one and a hovercraft D out of left over parts from previous restores..


----------



## moreheadsaebass (Jan 22, 2010)

Man i hope it all works out for yea man.


----------



## cyberflexx (Jan 22, 2010)

Well last night my wife and I went out to dinner on a date ( no kids with us) and I dropped another .4 pounds. =D> 

I had a 3 triangles of a chicken quesadilla that was an appitizer ( 450 cals i am guessing since 8 triangles were 1000 )
Coke Zero to drink
Salad with ranch dressing, but I had the dressing in a cup and lightly dipped a bite in the sauce then blotted it around the rest of the salad before I took a bit, I am guessing a tablespoon of that was used around 160 cals guessing.
Green Beans the waiter said about 250 cals
6oz Sirloin no steak sauce was about 400 cals 
a couple small pinches of bread - 30 cals

I had the going out to eat 'experience', I did not go crazy and get cheese fries or anything, I ate really slow, I was full when we left. The end of the day, I still had about 600 calories to spend if I wanted to.. I did not eat past 7:30pm either.

So there was some protein, veggies, bread, for nutrition.

So far i am still mentally pumped about losing weight, not discouraged or burnt out and to be honest, it hasnt really been all that hard, this time around. For breakfast I think i am going to go get some of those protein bars from GNC or something. 

I am going to join the YMCA in in Feb with a friend...

I think for lunch today, I may head to Subway for a 6inch sandwich instead of just a homemade salad...


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 22, 2010)

Not that I'd recommend it to everyone, but I did the atkins diet (no carbs) for a few weeks before I couldn't stand it anymore. Turns out, there's only so many times you can have fajitas and steak for lunch and dinner before you need some bread. Lost 15 pounds in those 3 weeks, but that's all I needed to lose anyway so the knees didn't hurt when playing basketball/exercising. 

One of the best exercises I found has been tennis. You have to move to play, your purpose in exercising is to get better at tennis (I have trouble exercising without a purpose), and you aren't relying on someone else to help you win a game - It's all you. I had a friend give me lessons one summer and never felt better! Got all the way down to 205 and built the legs up in muscle at the same time. The friend/instructor broke his racket the second day I beat him - and now he lives 8 hours away so no more free instruction


----------



## dougdad (Jan 22, 2010)

Walk as a good clip and or ride bike too. I am 50, was 190 lbs which is pork chop for a 5ft 5in shorty. I got rid of the bread and starch for the most part and stoped most of the candy and all of the soda. I took off 50 lbs in 5 months just watching what I ate, how much and walking briskly. I eat lots of vegies too. go easy on the taters and try to avoid anything fried or deep fried. Baking on a rack and rotisserie is great to as all the fat drips away.

Best of luck to ya!! I hope you make it to your goal!!


----------



## cyberflexx (Jan 25, 2010)

Over the weekend I started eating a protein bar ( 20g protein) for breakfast and a couple glasses of good ol' H20.
This really does fill me up all morning and I then have been eating a 6inch subway club ( no mayo ) ( no pot chips) and diet soda for lunch which makes me really full feeling. I have also been having a somewhat normal dinner but healthier, and smaller large portions around 7-7:30 at night and not eating anything else before bedtime. I have lost 3 pounds over the weekend.

During one of my indoor walking sessions at walmart ( i use walmart as my indoor walk track heheheheh) I came across a small weight set kit that had to small bars, and 40lbs of weights for $20 bucks ( Golds Gym Branded) I thought it was a good deal so I purchsed that last night. I am going to start doing 20 min. evening lifts with those to build arm muscle some and try to figure out how to make a bar or buy a bar for my legs so I can do leg lifts with it as well..I've never really lifted weights before so this is a new area for me. 

Does anyone have any good starter exercises that I could do in 20min a night with small arm weights that will build muscle and burn calories?

So from 12-21-09 until this morning 1-25-10 I went from an embarrassing 289 to a 262.8, I am 6 foot 1 in height.

I know some of you here are probably health nuts and such, And I want to thank you for not laughing at me or poke fun at my postings, which is one reason why I dont want to go to a public gym. I'm trying really really hard, my will power is still high as well as my drive to lose weight and live healthier, plus I want my prize


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2010)

cyberflexx said:


> So from 12-21-09 until this morning 1-25-10 I went from an embarrassing 289 to a 262.8, I am 6 foot 1 in height.



Awesome! :beer: <---Diet soda!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 25, 2010)

Keep it up.. I'm glad to see you're getting more into weight training.

Not what you might expect, but it wouldn't be all that bad to have some carbs with your breakfast. A protein bar might be a good addition to some oatmeal or a bagel. Eating carbs early gives your body a chance to use them efficiently, and then cutting your carbs way down after 3PM goes a long way. I know dinner is the hardest meal because its likely the largest (and possibly not cooked by you, if you're lucky :lol: ), but thats when you really want to focus on cutting out your carbs.

Great call on not eating anything before bed. If you do feel the need, keep some cottage cheese, hardboiled eggs, or anything else thats quick, high in protein, and low in carbs around. If anything, it will help you build muscle (muscle is built when resting, not lifting), but won't impact your fatloss.


Keep up the good work!


----------



## cyberflexx (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, Dont laugh or poke fun, but I did my 1st workout last night for 20 minutes. I just did arm curls like what I found on youtube. I did not over do the weight, something easy that i could do to keep the stamina up without injuring myself. I did 8 slow reps of 10 for each arm. I also did 2 reps of 15 with the weight behind my head and lifting up. I tried the lawn mower move ( what I call it) where you put the weight on the floor and pull it up like starting a lawn mower but I think I did that wrong and I only did 1 rep of 15 of that on each arm. I know this may not sound like alot, I was not sore the morning after ( except my elbow joint on my left arm, not muscle related) I need to see if I can find some type of folding bench/seat that can be stowed away when not in use.

Tonight I am going to work on my lower body for 20 min to give the upper muscle time to heal from the workout. I will rotate my workouts like this every night. I thought it was kinda weird seeing the veins on my arms popped out like they were going to rupture. I have never really seen them do that before.. LOL!!!

Tonight, situps, jumping jacks, and stair stepping ( will use my last basement step to do that or go buy a workout step.)


----------



## cyberflexx (Mar 12, 2010)

I havent been able to workout since i had been visiting my father when he was in the hospital before he passed. I am going to start up again next week. 

Just by doing my diet, life style change , calorie watching thing that I have been doing, I have dropped down to 252lbs... I had one point for a month I was at a stand still, but I am past that point and starting to slowly lose again.


----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2010)

good to hear Cyber! =D>


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 12, 2010)

Jim said:


> 300 calories every 3 hours, 5-6 times per day. Eat what you want, don't go over 300. Works for me, down to 220.



So technically one could eat nothing but McDonald's cheese burgers on this diet which are only 300 calories!!!!! Where do I sign-up Jim? :lol: :lol:


----------

